# White Band



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

My black molly has developed a strange white band around her body that is about 1 cm wide. It's positioned about midway down her dorsal fin. She's not eating much and is hanging out near the top of the tank. I'm not too sure what's going on with her. It doesn't look like ick or velvet. Take a look at the pictures in my album and give me your thoughts. I just lost my male molly. Please help so I don't lose her too!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you look at your pics, can you see it? I can't see anything.

What are your water parameters?


----------



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

I do see it in the pictures. It almost looks like a glare around her back end, but that's the white patch. Today it has started to look cottony and she is pooping out a white thread. I have already put the tank through 2 doses of parasite clear, and just dosed it with Nox Ick. Nothing seems to be helping.

Nitrate: 20ppm
Nitrite: 0
TH: 300 ppm
Alkalinity: 80 ppm
pH: 7.2

I can't get the nitrates down any lower than 20 ppm.


----------

